# SLC 01 paint job



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

vote on favorite SLC 01 paint job! i know there is another red version but the site wasn't loading it when i last looked.


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

gotta vote for what i got. in person b&w was the cats meow.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

I've always been a sucker for flat black.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I'll go black and white as well, all three are nice though. I think the blue/white suffers a bit from the build in the picture and could be put together to be a lot better looking than it is in there.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's mine...


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Same here, Black and white.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice bikes... I like the black and white look


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Black and white got my vote too:thumbsup:


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

I have to wote for the black and red


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

double post - sorry - see below


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

The 2009 red scheme is no longer available - unfortunately


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

dadoflam said:


> The 2009 red scheme is no longer available - unfortunately


None of the 2008-2009 paint schemes are available (according to the website) http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/uk/bikes/road/promachine/slc01-black/story/

Edit... Ups, on the US section of the website I see, that both the white and the red 2009 paint schemes are still listed. For Europe, they are no longer listed...


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

haydos' b&w one is awesome. i have a friend who built a b&w one too, and this is absolutely stunning too. b&w is definitely the one which you will appreciate more over the years - at least this was always the case with case with me: i loved team paint schemes, but as those change every year, they're old and out of date much too fast. the b&b one is "classy" and classical somehow. but i must say, from the 2010 paint schemes i also love the red one. this is awesome, a "loud" colour but still decent overall. hard to decide! :idea:


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

Daddy yo yo said:


> haydos' b&w one is awesome. i have a friend who built a b&w one too, and this is absolutely stunning too. b&w is definitely the one which you will appreciate more over the years - at least this was always the case with case with me: i loved team paint schemes, but as those change every year, they're old and out of date much too fast. the b&b one is "classy" and classical somehow. but i must say, from the 2010 paint schemes i also love the red one. this is awesome, a "loud" colour but still decent overall. hard to decide! :idea:


Yes Haydos' black and white bike is truly awesome..!

I really like your arguments about the ''classy'' and classical paint scheme, and based on these exact reasons I bought the black and red one, because my reflections about classical -in BMC terms- are a bit different: Looking at BMC's history they have always had bikes in the color of the Swiss flag, so for BMC I think that the red & white combination is actually the classical one, that reflects the origin and the heritage of the brand. Maybe that's also why the BMC guys on the pro tour runs kit with these colors...

BTW... Another thing I love about the 2008 and 2008 graphics are that the bikes are actually (matt) black with contrasts in glossy colors. To me that is a very, very strong graphical package that is far more beautiful than the new 2010 graphics that IMHO are a bit wierd. With the 2008 and 2009 graphics it's like the bike is a camelion colorwise that is... Seen from the front (like the above pic I posted of mine) the bike appears red in this case. Seen from the side it appear more black (like this pic) with just a bit of the contrasting color shown. To me all this makes the 2008 - 2009 pro machine paint schemes the best ever from BMC...


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

drop-dead gorgeous - this pic is much better than your first one! :thumbsup:

btw, i throw in the astana paint schemes, the first one made it into the stores, the second unfortunately didn't...


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the Astana colors. I have seen the first one before, but I did not know that the second one (the one with Easton wheels) even existed. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------

